# Website for Races in the Mid-Atlantic?



## burger (May 7, 2004)

I'm a mountain biker but I would like to try to do a road race this year. Are there any good websites for road races in the Delaware/PA/Maryland region?


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

This site traditionally has a strong bias for races in PA in particular: http://www.cyclingcalendar.com/. They don't appear to have updated their database with much info for 2005 yet.

This organization puts on a slew of great races in Lancaster Co, PA: www.redroseraces.com. Their 2005 schedule is up.

So far it looks like the Mid-Atlantic listing on www.racelisting.com has quite a few entries, plus links to each race's site, although I noticed right away they are missing a few events in VA. 

This is the official site for the Mid-Atlantic USCF sector, which appears to just cover VA, MD, and DE: http://www.mabra.org/. At least those are the only states their calendar currently seems to cover. Kind of lame that they don't have links to each race's site.

The TrueSport Mid-Atlantic page currently just appears to reflect the previous site's calendar content, but you might find the site useful for branching out to other states: http://www.truesport.com/Bike/2005/calendars/midatlantic.html


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Don't forget:

www.bikereg.com.


----------



## Darkstar (Nov 24, 2004)

*Another Source*

You can also check out....
www.mountainbikeracer.com


----------



## VeloFish (Jan 15, 2005)

*Mabra*

A good site for Mid-Atlantic Races not yet posted on BikeReg is http://www.mabra.org. I believe it stands for Mid-Atlantic Bicycle Racing Association. Much of the stuff is centered around DC, MD and VA, with a smattering of DE and PA thrown in for good measure. The tentative 2005 calendar has been posted.

I recommend the Reston Town Center Grand Prix (our team's race, of course) highly.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

VeloFish said:


> A good site for Mid-Atlantic Races not yet posted on BikeReg is http://www.mabra.org. I believe it stands for Mid-Atlantic Bicycle Racing Association. Much of the stuff is centered around DC, MD and VA, with a smattering of DE and PA thrown in for good measure. The tentative 2005 calendar has been posted.
> 
> I recommend the Reston Town Center Grand Prix (our team's race, of course) highly.


That race is the bee's knees- but fills up fast, so don't wait too long.

Other good VA races (IMHO), Jeff Cup road race in Late March, Wintergreen Uphill TT in May (our race), the Commonwealth Games (state masters RR), Contes City Center Crit (state senior crit). Noel Wick is very well run, but a few corners can be a bit interesting.


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

Hey Coolhand, a question for you: Do the Wintergreen resort owners favor having cyclists ride up to the top of their mountain just any old day? I drove up to the top once during ski season, and went right through the little check in booth without be asked to explain my business. But I could imagine them stopping cyclists from going up the road, since presumably we wouldn't be going up there to spend money on lift passes and hot cocoa. I guess I could claim I'm one of the condo residents or something 

When I lived in C'ville I used to drive down and do two or three climbs up to Reed's Gap after work on Thursday nights. Never had the gall to try riding up in the resort, but it's a heck of a hill.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

AllUpHill said:


> Hey Coolhand, a question for you: Do the Wintergreen resort owners favor having cyclists ride up to the top of their mountain just any old day? I drove up to the top once during ski season, and went right through the little check in booth without be asked to explain my business. But I could imagine them stopping cyclists from going up the road, since presumably we wouldn't be going up there to spend money on lift passes and hot cocoa. I guess I could claim I'm one of the condo residents or something
> 
> When I lived in C'ville I used to drive down and do two or three climbs up to Reed's Gap after work on Thursday nights. Never had the gall to try riding up in the resort, but it's a heck of a hill.


We have usually had no problems with them, I did several trial runs before the race without incident. The bigger concern is the downhill, as it is very fast and the manhole covers are often in the middle of the road, and several corners are pretty sharp. I more often do several other climbs around there instead, as they link up to the parkway and allow you to do a loop instead of an out and back.


----------



## preacher (Aug 9, 2002)

*Wiintergreen*

I have been over there a few times the last couple of months and haven't had any trouble. Parking at the top of the blue ridge park is a good place. after climbing wintergreen several times the 15% grade back to the car is brutal. 

Matt, send me an email when you are in the bath/alleghany/highlands area riding sometime. The climb around Clifton Forge is very comparable to Wintergreen.

Warren


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*Hhhhmmmmm !!!!*

Clifton comparable to Wintergreen??? Warren are you planning on doing the wintergreen climb? Matt did you register and were they full up? I am considering doing it myself, just dont know if I am up for it???? EVERYBODY KEEP WARM !!!!!

James


----------



## preacher (Aug 9, 2002)

*dude, go to sleep*

hoovypedals. I thought that was you James. If your are going to do wintergreen then you will need lots of sleep. staying up till 3am isn't going to help. unless you are on the trainer. whats up james, how's the weather up your way? Are your roads ridable? its time to get the mtb and ride the service roads, just bring your snow shovel. No, i haven't registered for wintergreen but am planning on doing it. I hope to do it in under 45 min. Unless, God decides to give me some new legs. 45 isn't competitive but thats the nice thing about times trials, its about your personal goals. Looking at the time gap between the winners isn't as bad as being dropped by the field in a road race. Sure, you can do it. I'll get you the profiles sometime. here's a few numbers. 

Wintergreen: 6.9 at 7.2% grade (these numbers may very slightly with other devices). It starts off with a slight uphill for the first 2 miles that is very similar to the first 2 miles of the backside. 2-3 mile picks up a little more. the last 3.9 miles is almost the same as the last 4 miles of the backside (backside 7.8% average with some 12%). The backside is 7.1 miles with a 5.6% grade. The main difference is the backside has .6 mile downhill section that keeps the whole %grade much lower. Wintergreen is a steady climb. The nice thing about wintergreen is that you finish as a spa!

see ya soon 

warren


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*It's Meeee !!!*

Right now ( 3:00 pm sat) it is crazy out here. Amy came home from work at 12 and the wind was so bad it blew our gas grill off the porch and also blew the globe off the light on the porch!!! CRAZY!!!! It blew alot of the snow off the raod but it is still nasty!!!

I will probally stay away from any comptetition this year I don't think I am ready for that!!!

Got to get on the trainer now I feel guilty!!!! 
HOOV


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

AllUpHill said:


> This is the official site for the Mid-Atlantic USCF sector, which appears to just cover VA, MD, and DE: http://www.mabra.org/. At least those are the only states their calendar currently seems to cover. Kind of lame that they don't have links to each race's site.


It actually does have links to each race's site... when the race coordinator actually gives it to the guy who runs the MABRA site.  The links are listed under the "Events Calendar" on the front page.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

burger said:


> I'm a mountain biker but I would like to try to do a road race this year. Are there any good websites for road races in the Delaware/PA/Maryland region?


pacycling.org


----------

